# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  با طرح زوج و فرد تست های کتب کمک اموزشی در این فرصت کم موافق اید

## zamina

دوستان با توجه به وقت کم به طبع نمیشه کل تست های شیمی خیلی سبز و یا کتب حجیم دیگر رو تموم کرد  ایا این روش خوبه فقط تست های زوج و یا فرد را بزنیم  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Dmz.official

تست هایی که کتاب ها خودشون مشخص کردن رو بزن (ستاره دار و vit و ...)

----------


## POOYAE

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط RAKHSH


 دوستان با توجه به وقت کم به طبع نمیشه کل تست های شیمی خیلی سبز و یا کتب حجیم دیگر رو تموم کرد  ایا این روش خوبه فقط تست های زوج و یا فرد را بزنیم 


سلام . به جای اینکار میتونید سوالات رو الویت بندی کنید 1- تست های سراسری ( سعی کنید تست های سالهای جدید رو برای جمع بندی بذارید ) . 2- سوالات سنجش / قلمچی / گزینه دو / گاج . 3- تست های تالیفی | یا به قول دوستمون تست های ستاره دار و .. که خود مولف کتاب تعیین کرده رو بزنید . موفق باشید*  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Mr.amp98

> دوستان با توجه به وقت کم به طبع نمیشه کل تست های شیمی خیلی سبز و یا کتب حجیم دیگر رو تموم کرد  ایا این روش خوبه فقط تست های زوج و یا فرد را بزنیم


اگه خود کتابا یه تستایی رو برای زمان هایی که فرصتمون کمه مشخص کردن اونا رو بزن. مثلا کتاب گاج نقره ای این کارو کرده
اگه مشخص نکرده، به صورت مضربی تست بزن

----------


## Django

سلام دوستان
وقتتون بخیر

سوال مهم داشتم لطفا کمک کنید
تازه شروع کردم :Yahoo (68): 

لطفا بهم بگین تو درس فیزیک و ریاضی از کتاب مبتکران و خیلی سبز, تو هر مبحث چندتا تست بزنم؟
یکی در میون یا فقط تستای مهم وسراسری
یا همه تستارو؟؟ :Yahoo (39): 

سطح تستای مبتکران سادست؟

----------


## echo

> سلام دوستان
> وقتتون بخیر
> 
> سوال مهم داشتم لطفا کمک کنید
> تازه شروع کردم
> 
> لطفا بهم بگین تو درس فیزیک و ریاضی از کتاب مبتکران و خیلی سبز, تو هر مبحث چندتا تست بزنم؟
> یکی در میون یا فقط تستای مهم وسراسری
> یا همه تستارو؟؟
> ...


به نظرم تستای سراسری رو بزن و تستایی که خود کتاب مشخص کرده که مهم هستن . 
اگرم مشخص نکرده خودت باید ببینی کدوم فصل چندتا سوال میاد چقدر باید وقت بذاری واسش , اگه خیلی فصل مهمی نیست مضربای 3 یا 5 بزن اگه مهمه یکی درمیون بزن یا هرطور خودت فک میکنی بهتره...
به هرحال همه تستارو فکر نکنم برسی اول مهمارو بزن بعد اگه وقت اضافه آوردی برگرد واسه دوره هم که شده بقیه رو بزن.
مبتکرانم هم ساده داره هم سخت داره ولی در کل خیلی سخت نیست تستاش.

----------


## SinaAhmadi

به نظرم همه رو میشه زد ولی روش داره...
بله اگه شما بخوای کل تست های مثلن فصل 1 شیمی سه خیلی سبز رو تو یه هفته بزنی غیر ممکنه...
راهش اینه که شما هر چد تعداد که میخوای و مد نظرته رو از تست ها حل میکنی (به نظرم اول علامت دارها رو حل کن)...و بقیه تست هارو برای دوره و مرور های هفته های بعدی حل میکنی اینجوری همش حل میشه...

----------

